# Is kissing someone else whilst you're married ok?



## Cancerian Man (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all

I merely want to ask you all one simple question:

Is kissing (not chin-pecks) someone else whilst you're married ok?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

No, it can open the doors for further advances. When asking a question like this ask yourself how you'd feel if your spouse did it.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is that if your spouse was sitting next to you at the time, would it be ok? I think for most married couples this is a resounding 'no' but there are exceptions, open marriages, etc.

Same goes for carrying on non-physical relationships with those of the opposite sex when you are married. There needs to be a boundary between friendships and forming close, emotional attachments that will take away from the marriage and cause your spouse pain.


----------



## BlueCreek (May 5, 2008)

swedish said:


> A good rule of thumb is that if your spouse was sitting next to you at the time, would it be ok?


:iagree:

Anything you would not do in front of your wife should be considered completely out of bounds.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I would definately say no. In my book, its cheating. I think I am fairly open, I really do not mind when my husband goes to strip clubs, which is a pretty rare occasion. That doesn't bother me as there really is no connection. Kissing someone, you are definately connecting.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i agree with all of the above. no
its taking a connection with someone further and it can lead to disasterous consequences.
but it ok if your split up.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

In general I would say no. In a marriage that is the type of bonding thing you save for your partner.

Boundries have to start and stop somewhere. Some people have open relationships with things like that built in to them. That is different.

I agree with the idea if you can't do it in front of your spouse it is wrong.

draconis


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you seriously asking this question? What do you think the answer will be??


----------

